# These Are A Few of My Favorite Things



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

Great pictures Denise, makes me long for another camping vacation by the Oregon Coast!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL  Yeah, it was a pretty good day, but I did get stuck in sand.  Thought I was totally on pavement with both my back tires (rear wheel drive only) but nope, I got buried when i tried to pull out.  A nice "senior" man helped me, he and his wife  I told him I had coverage from State Farm, they'd come right out, but he said nah, I can get you goin, and he did  I love peeps that are like little angels.  They show up right when you need them

I think that's a coast guard ship, although I know if the right guys look at it here, they can tell us.  The Lighthouse is now on private property, what a crock, so that's as close as I could get  Thanks SB, for liking my stuff denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

Thank you for sharing Denise, I think that is a coast guard ship, saw a few on my visits to Oregon...love the ocean!  The lighthouse looks great, even at that distance!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2015)

yeah, and that is with that tiny, Kodak easyshare.  I don't use the big camera at all now, might sell it, LOL  Well, maybe not since I can still set it on the tripod and try some shots too


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a small pocket camera, the Nikon Coolpix...have it set on the easiest user setting, might take better pics if I learned all the ins and outs.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 5, 2015)

That's what I tried with buying a bigger, better camera with all the settings, but for me, this point and shoot does the best job.  My friend Dan has a Nikon Coolpix, they are excellent Seabreeze.  One thing I was taught I think that helps me, is to pic a subject, what is it you want in the pic most.  Then that's what you focus you eyes on, and the little box will appear around it when you push halfway on your shutter release.  When you see it's focused (auto focus) push the rest of the way down with your shutter release  I watch the lighting more now too.  If it really bright light, I either try to create a shadow/shade for my subject, or just wait til later in the evening.  People tell me all the time their "awesome" photos were just taken with a point-and-shoot I think practicing with inanimate objects is best, LOL!!  For me anyway


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful shots Denise!


----------



## Pam (Mar 6, 2015)

Good pics, Denise. 

My camera is broken and I've been looking around for one to replace it. One that I've seen on offer locally is the Nikon Coolpix so I might just go for that one!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

I got more serious about photography when we went to live in Uganda for two years.  I had a point and shoot but I missed so many shots because it was too slow (mainly wildlife in national parks).  Finally got a DSLR camera in Jan 2011.  I never use the screen to take pics, I use the eyepiece.  And the battery in this camera last forever!  I was always changing batteries in my point and shoots. 

Many point and shoots do take excellent photos and are easy to carry around.  My phone even takes pretty good photos.  But I like being able to be in control of the lighting, focus, distance, etc.  My photos have dramatically improved since getting this camera.  I look at things differently from before.  And I've bought some good books that were very helpful.  

It is very inconvenient to lug around the camera and lenses, but I'll do it if I know I'll regret that I didn't.

A nice side effect of getting into photography is that you look at things differently, more carefully.  I look at many things and think 'that would be a great photo'.  Makes you appreciate things.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I got more serious about photography when we went to live in Uganda for two years.  I had a point and shoot but I missed so many shots because it was too slow (mainly wildlife in national parks).  Finally got a DSLR camera in Jan 2011.  I never use the screen to take pics, I use the eyepiece.  And the battery in this camera last forever!  I was always changing batteries in my point and shoots.
> 
> Many point and shoots do take excellent photos and are easy to carry around.  My phone even takes pretty good photos.  But I like being able to be in control of the lighting, focus, distance, etc.  My photos have dramatically improved since getting this camera.  I look at things differently from before.  And I've bought some good books that were very helpful.
> 
> It is very inconvenient to lug around the camera and lenses, but I'll do it if I know I'll regret that I didn't.



Have you ever seen the funny photos of things that were captured in the background??


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Have you ever seen the funny photos of things that were captured in the background?? View attachment 15448



Yes!!  Some things you don't notice until you look at the photo on your computer!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 6, 2015)

Great pics, Denise, I love all that ocean and sky.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Cookie and so true AM, about seeing things you would not ordinarily pay much attention to.  I play hidden, object games so I do the same when I'm out, look for the hidden object that might make a good pic.  Most of what I've been shooting isn't hidden, but my fave photography is Macro  Have to use my larger camera when I try that, and a tripod


----------



## Raven (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful pictures Denise. The sky is such a brilliant blue without a cloud to be seen.
I am always amazed when I see a clear blue sky without a single cloud.
You are really good at taking lovely shots.  Thank you.


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovely photos Denise, I love being by the water, I live in a very busy seaport and about a ten minute walk from the beach.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Raven, I'd like to go over and catch some sunsets too so maybe if I know we are going to have a little bit of clouds, I will try that too


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bee said:


> Lovely photos Denise, I love being by the water, I live in a very busy seaport and about a ten minute walk from the beach.



I didn't walk through out small, harbor before I headed for the beach.  I love it too, especially in the evenings of Summer.  I'll get some of those pics too.  I lived there for awhile, rented a little trailer.  I walked down there every day, watched the guys cut up the fish on the docks, loved walking around all the boats  I'd love to see photos sometime Bee.  I saw a boat named "Tie One On" yesterday, LOL!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 6, 2015)

As an ex "coastie" I can tell you anytime you see the crossed anchors you are looking at a US Coast Guard vessel.  Hard to see but in the red slash on the bow is the crossed anchors.  It is a patrol cutter.  Semper Paratus....


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> As an ex "coastie" I can tell you anytime you see the crossed anchors you are looking at a US Coast Guard vessel.  Hard to see but in the red slash on the bow is the crossed anchors.  It is a patrol cutter.  Semper Paratus....



I thought it was because of the red especially, but I didn't want to say unless I was sure Thanks for letting us know.  I knew I'd heard at least a couple guys along the way that were with the Coast Guard, and being raised around here, I should have known


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Thanks Cookie and so true AM, about seeing things you would not ordinarily pay much attention to.  I play hidden, object games so I do the same when I'm out, look for the hidden object that might make a good pic.  Most of what I've been shooting isn't hidden, but my fave photography is Macro  Have to use my larger camera when I try that, and a tripod



Macros of flowers are my fave.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2015)

This guy in the South of France is my favorite, macro artist.  He does use a lot of post-editing with Photoshop, but I love his style.  I feel as if I am transported to another world I also read that many of his photos are done on his property.  He and his wife have a large garden area

http://fabienbravin.pixu.com/


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2015)

Since I kind of wanted an ongoing yack about my life now, I decided to put this thread under "diaries".  Well, Seabreeze graciously did that for me

Today, I will be going North toward another lighthouse I can actually get close too, along with some other scenery I would like to try and get a few, good photos of  I will share them later, hopefully some will turn out 

I also love reading, and started another book about Maxie and Stretch.  This time they are in Hawaii, and Maxie is without Stretch for the time being.  He stayed with her friend in Alaska, so that she could concentrate on helping a friend move back to the mainland.

Ok, so, Maxie is big on seeing the sights and not wasting any time.  So I am going to include a couple of pictures (I'll google) of places she has visited already, in between packing, and moving her friend

1. She is staying in Hilo, on the big island
2. Hawaii Tropical Botanical Gardens, near Hilo
3. Hot Springs


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2015)

Some beautiful scenery in Hawaii, we've been there twice in the past and really loved it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2015)

Really great pics, Denise.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> This guy in the South of France is my favorite, macro artist.  He does use a lot of post-editing with Photoshop, but I love his style.  I feel as if I am transported to another world I also read that many of his photos are done on his property.  He and his wife have a large garden area
> 
> http://fabienbravin.pixu.com/



Love your photos!  Took a peek at this guys.  He has a lot of great shots and I can see he likes to enhance them.  I do that sometimes, but usually stick to the original.  

Our 1/2 acre garden has dozens of different species of flowers so I never need to go far.  Or I can a few miles to our botanic garden.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2015)

I got to go to Hawaii once, but I was there with my husband (x) and he was doing a job.  I hardly got to see anything, and we were there two weeks.  We did get to go on a dinner cruise on this old ship called the Windjammer (pretty sure that was it).  We had a blast.  There was a large group with us (about 8 of us) about 20 and they were from Japan if I remember right.  We had so much fun and we didn't know each other's language well at all.  But it seemed like some things were just "universal" language, like dancing.  They had us doing like a hula contest, so silly, but way fun.  

The head gal that did most of the narration was Dan Rowan's daughter.  This was in 88 by the way.  She was really fun and I had always loved Laugh In so it was pretty cool to meet her

Thanks everyone, glad you are enjoying.  I didn't get out today for any photos of my own, but soon I hope to have some.  I am hoping for a drive up to the Umpqua Lighthouse


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well, I managed to get my rear outdoors for a walk after dinner, just so happened the sun was getting ready to set.  So I took my camera, and walked to the top of the park, to the one place I can peek at the ocean through some other folks property, then realized I forgot my glasses  Well, out of 7 shots, one turned out "just" ok imo, LOL!  But I think you guys will like seeing a sunset on the coast of Oregon in March  Have a great evening, or day, whichever you are headed into, Denise


----------



## Cookie (Mar 7, 2015)

Lovely sky and clouds  -- what a beautiful place to live.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Cookie, it's a nice park to be able to walk in too, be safe but yet there are a few hills so you get a good workout


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 12, 2015)

I've finished the book about Maxie in Hawaii, and then I already  finished another of Annies Attic Mysteries "The Wedding Dress".  I  recommend it if anyone likes the cozy genre

I'm about to go out  for my walk as last couple times, not since the sunset photo, I haven't  taken any pics.  So maybe I'll get something today.  I'll post if I do, well, if any turn out denise

Ok, back from my walk and did get a few photos.  More flowers Sorry but that's all there is around here, but I'll start getting further out, back to the harbor and beach  I tried to get a good one of my fave, neighborhood kitty, Charlie  He is so beautiful but he doesn't like to pose or hold still, LOL!!


----------



## drifter (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like you're having fun.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 16, 2015)

Ohhh Denise....so beautiful.  Your ocean is calling me.   Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks to you both  I do enjoy going out for walks etc.  I shoot a lot of photos but so many don't turn out because of a tremor.  I have a tripod but I love to just point and shoot  It's pretty here, very moderate all year round.  I am moving to a lovely place where a friend of mine and her family live near a lake in Northern CA.  I will look forward to some new sites to take photos of

Thank you again, it's encouraging denise


----------



## drifter (Mar 16, 2015)

Let me asked if I can, what camera do you use? I have a small point and shoot Canon but don't seem to take good photos.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2015)

drifter said:


> Let me asked if I can, what camera do you use? I have a small point and shoot Canon but don't seem to take good photos.



Mines a small one too, it's about 2, I guess maybe 3 now, years old.  It's a Kodak Easyshare C195.  I have a bigger, fancier thing with all the settings, but I got tired of luggin it around.  I like to just have fun, so I like the little one.  One thing that is hard for me is the focus.  I have to push down halfway until the object is in focus, and then when I go to push all the way, I sometimes jerk it.  Just not very steady.  So anything I do get is usually pure luck, lol  Canon should be good, is it newer, or been road hard and put away wet, LOL??  Dang smart-ass country gals, LOL!


----------



## John C (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful!  Do you have any more like these?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2015)

The ones in this thread are just the latest, I have quite a few photos but I need to get out again.  We have an Estuary near here that I want to go explore.  They say you can get some nice shots there this time of year  Thank you by the way  I'm no pro, just enjoy it denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful flower photos, and I love the kitty cat!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 17, 2015)

Charlie is so pretty, wish I could have gotten him to pose better, lol I'll work on that ty SB, denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Lovely!  I take lots of macros of rhododendrons.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2015)

Took a walk tonight, but these flowers, and the tree photo is in my sister's yard.  I didn't take the camera with me because my sis went and I didn't want to spend the whole time looking for shots.  She doesn't walk with me and I was so happy she wanted to.  The sunset was gorgeous, so I missed photos of that, but tomorrow night, I will be at the beach about 6:45, and see what I can catch  The only thing that will stop me is if we have a change of weather but I think it's going to be clear again  The link is of my photos from the last 4 or 5 years.  

https://www.flickr.com/photos/64127624@N04/sets/72157631438943270/


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 18, 2015)

Beautiful pictures Denise!  The first looks like a snapdragon?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, and my sis has yellow pink and darker pink ones w/orange that didn't turn out dern it  She told me the type of tree that is but I can't remember now.  Thanks Nancy

I'm so tired going to bed and read, had a big day, busy anyway niters! fftobed:denise


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes!!  Some things you don't notice until you look at the photo on your computer!



Last year my wife and her two sisters went on a safari holiday to Kenya, and for her 60th birthday I bought her a Panasonic TZ60 superzoom camera to take with her. Apart from the incredible 30x zoom, the auto mode seems to be good enough for almost every shot, even long zooms thanks to the image stabiliser feature. It has all sorts of advanced features if you want to use them and a fully HD video ability.

When we looked at the photos on the laptop and magnified them it was amazing the small animals hiding in the undergrowth that she'd accidentally snapped when photographing other wildlife.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 20, 2015)

Rob said:


> .When we looked at the photos on the laptop and magnified them it was amazing the small animals hiding in the undergrowth that she'd accidentally snapped when photographing other wildlife.


How amazing is that?   Would love to see that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi all, decided to write a bit more in my diary, not just pics, which I haven't been catching much lately.  Last night I shot about 25, and really didn't turn out well.  I'll post one of the sunset.  I didn't go to the beach at 7 as I didn't want to go alone that time of day (It's been busy with people early in the day, but not the eves).  So I shot from the hill I walk up for exercise:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

I've also been reading books so fast I haven't taken the time in between to write anything about them.  I'm trying a variety, but went back to my mystery, cozy fiction
https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/1357-cozy-mysteries  There are all kinds of books there, not just fiction if anyone wants to check it out.

I did read a book written by someone nowadays, about the year 1929, and a gal that was a cook in a huge Castle-like home in England.  It was interesting, because the author had to have done her homework, it was like I was transported in time.  I wouldn't want to live back then, but this gal actually solved a murder case that had been decided was an accidental death earlier.  Celine Grace is the author, "the Asharton Mysteries" Asharton being the mansion/castle.

Then I started a different one by the same author only it took place in 1947.  Both of these were right near the end, or directly after the wars.  This one was a good read, to realize what it must have been like, and the main character is a war-widow.  She takes a voluntary job in the old mansion now that has been turned into a Veterans recovery home.  It was very good I thought, as I had no idea until the end, "who done it"  It was called "A Prescription for Death".


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

Great photos Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

thanks AM, I want to take the time to learn the settings as I am way more into learning things like macro, abstract, and love the light-trails.  I mean I can snap a photo, but I've been on forum after forum trying to learn from the pros and I cannot figure out my camera (it's not super camera, but it has the option to use manual settings) a Fujifilm Finepix S2450.  Any suggestions would be appreciated. denise PS I have a tripod, but I think a remote shutter release would help me.

Have you used "self-timer" much to catch a photo?  I seem to get blurred photos using that.  It's like the auto-focus isn't working with it, or again, wrong settings. I just use auto because I still cannot get the hang of it, maybe a really, good book, my manual for it is next to worthless except telling "how to set" not what to set, like F-stop shutter speed etc. Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Raven, didn't see this til this a.m.  Thank you so much  I'll keep working at my hobby  I have such "pictures" in my mind how I want to get more shots, and better.  Juggling a few things right now, but hope to dig into it a bit more soon denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2015)

I walked yesterday, but in the rain.  I was sopping wet by the time I got home, LOL!  Well, I exaggerate  It was so neat though, the rain is so refreshing, and it is calming those dern Scotch Broom that wreak havoc on the area.  We get about a 1/4 inch layer of the stuff but at least thick enough to turn a white pick up yellow  We do have quite a lot of it, plus the other environmentals I'm allergic to, certain trees, all men, certain plants, LOL!!

Ok, so I'm onto yet another mystery by Sue Henry now.  This one is Book 4 of the Jessie Arnold & Alex Jenson (She's a Musher in Alaska, and he's a State Trooper)  Death Passage is the book, and they are headed out to do a re-enactment of the Goldrush of 1897.  Started when a ship brought down Gold people had gotten in Dawson, to Seattle, and from Seattle the hordes headed North.  It's interesting and I love how Sue mixes so, much history with her novels.  I love history, but to have a mystery thrown in is so fun for me

I don't know that's is true, but according to the book, the mayor of Seattle was away in San Francisco for a meeting when he heard about it.  So he sent in his resignation, went North without even picking up his undies in Seattle, and was off to make his fortune, lol

I'm busy these days building a website for seniors fitness and nutrition.  I've wanted to do this since 2009, well, the senior part came in the last year especially.  I want to share what I know works for me, and what doesn't.  Mostly I want to keep busy, work is good, and this is work.  I am doing a lot of "scratch" building, html and CSS but I just have to have my own touches on style even though the free themes are nicely put together, but not unique  No competition for this site, no forum, only a place for comments, and a contact form.  Please don't send me any nekked pics of you and your muscles, LOL!  

I'm also totally straightened out on my food intake after laying down the law to my sis.  I now have my own shelf in fridge, freezer, and pantry, lol  I have to know where my "health" foods are or I'll grab junk.  I've also been walking, rain or shine.  So now, really sleeping better, actually tired when it's bedtime  No pics today, but hope anyone that wanted to see, saw the Oregon Coast high waves vid, if not, let me know, I'll post it here, denise

PS remember me mentioning allergies??  Well, my sis just sent me a new hat:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Caught a couple of fun ones today We had a hail storm, then some rain, so when I went out to the store, I found this lil feller trying to get across the driveway  I put him on a perdy flower and took his photo.  I am not sure he liked being photographed but he couldn't move fast enough to escape me.  That's the kind of guy I need too, LOL!  The other photo is my attempt at a water-drop


----------



## ndynt (Mar 23, 2015)

Your attempt at a water drop is breathtaking, Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks nd, lol, I had to struggle, ended up with water on my lense, lol!  It's worth it all when one turns out ok, and someone likes it Thank you again, denise


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 28, 2015)

Denise:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday Denise, hope you're doing well!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 28, 2015)

*Happy Birthday, Denise!*


----------



## deesierra (Jan 20, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I am not sure he liked being photographed but he couldn't move fast enough to escape me.  That's the kind of guy I need too, LOL!
> 
> Ha ha Denise....me too!!!. But seriously, these are terrific pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------

